
The only catfish native to the Western U.S. is running out of water - bryanrasmussen
https://www.hcn.org/issues/52.7/fish-the-only-catfish-native-to-the-western-u-s-is-running-out-of-water
======
oefrha
There are nine photos in this article yet none of them features a Yaqui
catfish. The closest one contains what “researchers thought was a Yaqui
catfish”, but turned out to be a hybrid. You gotta be kidding me.

~~~
Larrikin
This is one of the worst new trends. So many of the news aggregator apps will
feature made for mobile stories where the most important aspect of the article
would be a picture and there's only one picture at the end of an article,
there's no picture, or the picture is from a tangentially related article that
was linked incorrectly.

